# Counter strike 1,6 video settings.



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello:wave: im new at this forum, and i joined just because i want some help from u guys. 

The problem is i got non steam counterstrike 1,6 its works really good, lan, internet, and with bots! but today i ''played'' with the video settings (i know im dump) and then the game reopned, but it says ''Video input is not supported'' so if u guys could tell me how do i change the settings again? i have tryed to reinstall, but dosnt work. :O


Maybe i could change the settings over my counterstrike files?


Thank you.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

HI and welcome to TSF,

You could try the following: go to the folder of CS and back-up config.cfg to an other location.

after that delete config.cfg from the folder and start up CS, see if this works.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont understand what u mean.. theres no map named config.cfg? :S and idk how to back up.. could u write more?:normal:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Try c:// program files... then find counter strike somewhere in that mess. Once you do find it, back-up (meaning cut and paste) the config.cfg to your desktop. Then launch the game, and see if it works. You probably turned on vertical sync or something like that.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ty for u answear but, i got 2 config.cfg's one are like this: c/games/counterstrike 1,6 final realese/cstrike (remember its a non steam game!)

And the another config.cfg: c/games/counterstrike 1,6 final realese/Valve


Wich one is the really? :S and my cs is not under program files..


And more thing more everytime i cut and set in to desktop and try to run cs the screen is black like i write before and with a squard thats says input not supported and then i look at cstrike map i found a new config.cfg thats means thats i every time run cs thats a new config appear if its not there..


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

delete both.

when you delete the config`s , in theory it should go back to its default settings.

so try to delete both of them and see what it does.

I dont know for sure if it also keeps a config in the My documents/my games file, so you might want to check that out to.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, dude its not working! maybe i could do something other, like ''flash back'' few days back? so my computer go back to a day before the problem happend.. and i got no game file/map sorry, but thank you for write, maybe u could teach me how to flash back computer few days back, if u can.. :S


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone help? :S


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Dont worry im still looking into it but its difficult as normally when you delete configs it should go back to default.

So im still looking into it, if anyone else has an idea they will post here to.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Delete configs u say.. mhm.. every time i do it, the configs comes again when i try to play.. and the screen is still black with the text, but maybe we could set the computer system back? u know what i mean? also set the ''memory'' few days back so all what i have done after the problem will be deleted and then set to 1 day before the problem happend.



But thank you VERY VERY much for looking at it! :sigh:


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hi,

If you set back the computer it wont help at all since it wont reset files.

Then you`ll have to set it back to the date before you even installed counter strike.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG, thats 2 years ago.. i will do it, but can i cover my other thing i have installed? and reinstall only the map wehre cs is.. :S


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I believe you must have set your resolution to a size bigger then your screen and/or GPU can handle.

You can probably sort this out by going into properties of the file, checking the "Run in 640 x 480" box in the Compatibility tab and changing the resolution back to normal in the settings and restarting the game.

Hope this works,
Redeye


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Uhm.. i dont understand well.. could u be write a bit more so i maybe can understand.. :S


And yes u right with bigger screen.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

You need to right click the shortcut for CSS, click the Compatibility tab and then tick the box that says "Run in 640 x 480".

It should run the game, then change the resolution back to your old one


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh no no no, u wrong, i got not css, its cs 1,6, and second its non steam, so i cant fix over steam only over files.. 

But tyvm for fast answear!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I aim to help and I reply as quick as possible 

Reguardless of the CS version, you can still do what I said (and I was talking about non-steam)


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh.. serious? i dont think i can this? i dont understand how to do.. :S


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, I translated my earlier instructions to your language as it may help you understand



> Du skal højreklikke på genvejen til CSS, skal du klikke på fanen Kompatibilitet og derefter markere feltet, der siger "Kør i 640 x 480".
> 
> Det skal køre spillet, så ændre opløsningen tilbage til din gamle: D


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Scary.. u know how to help ppl.. omg, but im trying to do what u say, lets see, i hope its really help!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I am a Games Team Tech so I should know how to help people xD

I hope this works lol.

It's like live Tech Support with this rate of posts 

But seriously now, I will wait to hear what happens


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG not working!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it possible that you could uninstall and reinstall the game?


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol i have tired 6 time now...  dude what should i do! its like the game is dead, and worst of all, its all kind of cs non steams..-.- csz 2! but css works fine.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Been doing some research and most seem to solve it via a steam way which isn't possible in this case :/

I suppose you could try running the game in Safe Mode...


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Safe mode.. ohm.. well how do i do thats? xD


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't you edit the default.cfg file? (No idea what I'm saying, as I don't have CS1.6)
But isn't there a configuration file you can edit to change back to your default settings?

Oh, what did you actually change about your Video Settings?


----------



## seranc (Sep 30, 2010)

open both Config.cfg's and replace it with this


```
unbindall
clear
name "eatit"


// Volume script 

alias vol0 \"volume 0.0; developer 1    ; echo -MUTE- (__________);developer 0; alias volup vol1; alias voldn vol0\"
alias vol1 \"volume 0.1; developer 1; echo Volume 10% (*_________);developer 0; alias volup vol2; alias voldn vol0\"
alias vol2 \"volume 0.2; developer 1; echo Volume 20% (_*________);developer 0; alias volup vol3; alias voldn vol1\"
alias vol3 \"volume 0.3; developer 1; echo Volume 30% (__*_______);developer 0; alias volup vol4; alias voldn vol2\"
alias vol4 \"volume 0.4; developer 1; echo Volume 40% (___*______);developer 0; alias volup vol5; alias voldn vol3\"
alias vol5 \"volume 0.5; developer 1; echo Volume 50% (____*_____);developer 0; alias volup vol6; alias voldn vol4\"
alias vol6 \"volume 0.6; developer 1; echo Volume 60% (_____*____);developer 0; alias volup vol7; alias voldn vol5\"
alias vol7 \"volume 0.7; developer 1; echo Volume 70% (______*___);developer 0; alias volup vol8; alias voldn vol6\"
alias vol8 \"volume 0.8; developer 1; echo Volume 80% (_______*__);developer 0; alias volup vol9; alias voldn vol7\"
alias vol9 \"volume 0.9; developer 1; echo Volume 90% (________*_);developer 0; alias volup vol10;alias voldn vol8\"
alias vol10 \"volume 1.0;developer 1; echo Volume MAX (_________*);developer 0; alias volup volmax;alias voldn vol9\"
alias volmax \"developer 1; echo NO HIGHER VOLUME; developer 0\"
alias volup vol6
alias voldn vol2


//========Aliases commands=========//

alias ms0 \"menuselect 0\"
alias ms1 \"menuselect 1\"
alias ms2 \"menuselect 2\"
alias ms3 \"menuselect 3\"
alias ms4 \"menuselect 4\"
alias ms5 \"menuselect 5\"
alias ms6 \"menuselect 6\"
alias ms7 \"menuselect 7\"
alias ms8 \"menuselect 8\"
alias ms9 \"menuselect 9\"
alias cls \"wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; wait; slot10; slot10\"
alias d0 \"developer 0\"
alias d1 \"developer 1\"

alias \"+jump\" \"+jump;+duck\"
alias \"-cjump\" \"-jump;-duck\"

alias \"+srel\" \"+reload; say_teammore; d1; echo Reloading; d0\"
alias \"-srel\" \"-reload\"

//=======Weapon position=======//

alias \"lh\" \"lh1\"
alias \"lh1\" \"alias lh lh2; cl_righthand 0; d1; echo LeftHand; d0\"
alias \"lh2\" \"alias lh lh1; cl_righthand 1; d1; echo RightHand; d0\"

//========DinamicCross========//

alias dcross \"dc1\"
alias dc1 \"d1; cl_dynamiccrosshair 1; echo DynamicCrosshair Activated; d0;alias dcross dc2\"
alias dc2 \"d1; cl_dynamiccrosshair 0; echo DynamicCrosshair Disable;  d0;alias dcross dc1\"

//--------Record--------//

alias rec \"rec1\"
alias rec1 \"record demo1; alias rec rec0;d1; echo Recording Demo1;d0\"
alias rec0 \"stop; alias rec rec2;d1; echo Recording Demo1 Stoped;d0\"
alias rec2 \"record demo2; alias rec rec3;d1; echo Recording Demo2;d0\"
alias rec3 \"stop; alias rec rec4;d1; echo Recording Demo2 Stoped;d0\"
alias rec4 \"record demo3; alias rec rec5;d1; echo Recording Demo3;d0\"
alias rec5 \"stop; alias rec rec6;d1; echo Recording Demo3 Stoped;d0\"
alias rec6 \"record demo4; alias rec rec7;d1; echo Recording Demo4;d0\"
alias rec7 \"stop; alias rec rec8;d1; echo Recording Demo4 Stoped;d0\"
alias rec8 \"record demo5; alias rec rec9;d1; echo Recording Demo5;d0\"
alias rec9 \"stop; alias rec rec1;d1; echo No More Demos To Record!!!;d0\"

//---------hudFast----------//

alias fast \"fast1\"
alias fast2 \"hud_fastswich 2; alias fast fast2; d1; echo Hud Fast Swich Activated; d0\"
alias fast2 \"hud_fastswich 2; alias fast fast2\"

//=======Weapons=========//

alias +11 \"buy; ms1; ms1; +ammo2\"
alias -11 \"slot10\"
alias +12 \"buy; ms1; ms2; +ammo2\"
alias -12 \"slot10\"
alias +13 \"buy; ms1; ms3; +ammo2\"
alias -13 \"slot10\"
alias +14 \"buy; ms1; ms4; +ammo2\"
alias -14 \"slot10\"
 
alias +21 \"buy; ms2; ms1; +ammo1\"
alias -21 \"slot10\"
alias +22 \"buy; ms2; ms2; +ammo1\"
alias -22 \"slot10\"
 
alias +31 \"buy; ms3; ms1; +ammo1\"
alias -31 \"slot10\"
alias +32 \"buy; ms3; ms2; +ammo1\"
alias -32 \"slot10\"
alias +33 \"buy; ms3; ms3; +ammo1\"
alias -33 \"slot10\"
alias +34 \"buy; ms3; ms4; +ammo1\"
alias -34 \"slot10\" 
alias +35 \"buy; ms3; ms5; +ammo1\"
alias -35 \"slot10\"

alias +41 \"buy; ms4; ms1; +ammo1\"
alias -41 \"slot10\"
alias +43 \"buy; ms4; ms3; +ammo1\"
alias -43 \"slot10\"
alias +42 \"buy; ms4; ms2; +ammo1\"
alias -42 \"slot10\"
alias +44 \"buy; ms4; ms4; +ammo1\"
alias -44 \"slot10\"
alias +45 \"buy; ms4; ms5; +ammo1\"
alias -45 \"slot10\" 
alias +46 \"buy; ms4; ms6; +ammo1\"
alias -46 \"slot10\"

alias +51 \"buy; ms5; ms1; +ammo1\"
alias -51 \"slot10\"

//------MiX-----//
alias +413 \"+41; +43\"
alias -413 \"slot10\"

alias +424 \"+42; +44\"
alias -424 \"slot10\"

alias +313 \"+31; +13\"
alias -313 \"slot10\"

alias +461 \"+46; +13\"
alias -461 \"slot10\"

alias +462 \"+46; +11\"
alias -462 \"slot10\"

//=========Equipments=========//

alias +ammo1 \"buy; ms6\"
alias -ammo1 \"slot10\"
alias +ammo2 \"buy; ms7\"
alias -ammo2 \"slot10\"
alias +fullammo \"+ammo1;+ammo2\"
alias -fullammo \"slot10\"

alias +armor \"buyequip; ms2\"
alias -armor \"slot10\"
alias +fb \"buyequip; ms3\"
alias -fb \"slot10\"
alias +he \"buyequip; ms4\"
alias -he \"slot10\"
alias +sg \"buyequip; ms5\"
alias -sg \"slot10\"
alias +defuser \"buyequip; ms6\"
alias -defuser \"slot10\"
alias +nvg \"buyequip; ms7;\"
alias -nvg \"slot10\"
alias +full \"+armor;+fb;+he;+defuser;+fb;+fullammo;+sg\"
alias -full \"slot10; hud_fastswitch 2; slot3; hud_fastswitch 2\"

//=========Binds==========//

//-------Mouvement--------//

bind \"w\" \"+forward\"
bind \"s\" \"+back\"
bind \"a\" \"+moveleft\"
bind \"d\" \"+moveright\"
bind \"shift\" \"+speed\"
bind \"ctrl\" \"+duck\"
bind \"space\" \"+jump\"

//-----------Misc----------//


bind \"]\" \"volup\"
bind \"[\" \"voldn\"
bind \"tab\" \"+showscores\"
bind \"escape\" \"cancelselect\"
bind \"~\" \"toggleconsole\"
bind \"`\" \"toggleconsole\"
bind \"PAUSE\" \"pause\"
bind \"=\" \"podbotmenu\"
bind \"e\" \"+use\"
bind \"g\" \"drop\"
bind \"m\" \"chooseteam\"
bind \"0\" \"slot10\"
bind \"1\" \"slot1\"
bind \"2\" \"slot2\"
bind \"3\" \"slot3\"
bind \"4\" \"slot4\"
bind \"5\" \"slot5\"
bind \"6\" \"slot6\"
bind \"7\" \"slot7\"
bind \"8\" \"slot8\"
bind \"9\" \"slot9\"
bind \"k\" \"+voicerecord\"
bind \"i\" \"say /rank\"
bind \"l\" \"say /top15\"
bind \"p\" \"timeleft; d1; echo Time Remaining; d0\"
bind \"b\" \"buy\"
bind \"v\" \"buyequip\"
bind \",\" \"buyammo1\"
bind \".\" \"buyammo2\"
bind \"t\" \"impulse 201 \"
bind \"q\" \"lastinv\"
bind \"ENTER\" \"adjust_crosshair; d1; echo Crosshair Color; d0\"
bind \"u\" \"messagemode2\"
bind \"y\" \"messagemode\"
bind \"r\" \"+srel\"
bind \"F12\" \"lh\" 
bind \"F11\" \"dcross\"
bind \"F10\" \"fast\"
bind \"F9\" \"rec\" 
bind \"F8\" \"\"
bind \"F7\" \"\"
bind \"F6\" \"connect cs2.vaslui.rdsnet.ro\"
bind \"F5\" \"connect games.vaslui.rdsnet.ro\"
bind \"F7\" \"connect cs3.vaslui.rdsnet.ro\"
bind \"F8\" \"connect games.iasi.rdsnet.ro\"
bind \"z\" \"radio1\"
bind \"x\" \"radio2\"
bind \"c\" \"radio3\"
bind \"mouse1\" \"+attack\"
bind \"mouse2\" \"+attack2\"
bind \"/\" \"--Snipers be carefull--\"
  
//-------Weapons--------//

bind \"leftarrow\" \"+413\" 
bind \"uparrow\" \"+313\"
bind \"downarrow\" \"+461\"
bind \"rightarrow\" \"+11\"
bind \"alt\" \"+full\"
bind \"pgup\" \"\"
bind \"del\" \"+13\"
bind \"end\" \"+11\"
//--------Team Work--------//

bind kp_ins \"\"
bind kp_del \"\"
bind kp_end \"\"
bind kp_enter \"\"
bind kp_end \"\"
bind kp_downarrow \"\"
bind kp_pgdn \"\"
bind kp_leftarrow \"\"
bind kp_5 \"\"
bind kp_rightarrow \"\"
bind kp_plus \"\"
bind kp_home \"\"
bind kp_uparrow \"\"
bind kp_pgup \"\"
bind kp_slash \"\"
bind kp_minus \"\"
bind * \"\"
 
//=========Settings=========//

cl_corpsestay \"120\"
cl_righthand \"0\"
cl_sidespeed \"9999\"
cl_forwardspeed \"9999\"
cl_backspeed \"9999\"
cl_yawspeed \"9999\"
cl_himodels \"1\" 
cl_solid_players \"0\" 
cl_movespeedkey \"0.52\"
cl_anglespeedkey \"0.67\"
cl_showfps \"0\" 
cl_updaterate \"40\"
cl_cmdrate \"40\" 
cl_latency \"-25\" 
cl_cmdbackup \"2\" 
cl_dlmax \"128\" 
cl_vsmoothing \"0.05\"
cl_dynamiccrosshair \"0\"
cl_nosmooth \"1\" 
cl_smoothtime \"0.1\" 
cl_vsmoothing \"0.05\" 
cl_solid_players \"1\" 
cl_timeout \"305\"
cl_nopred \"1\"
cl_rate \"8000\"
cl_pitchspeed \"225\"
cl_pitchdown \"89\"
cl_pitchup  \"89\"
cl_idealpitchscale \"0.8\"
cl_minmodels \"0\"

s_rolloff \"1.0\" 
s_doppler \"0.0\" 
s_distance \"60\" 
s_automin_distance \"2.0\" 
s_automax_distance \"30.0\" 
s_min_distance \"8.0\" 
s_max_distance \"1000.0\" 
s_leafnum \"0\" 
s_refgain \"0.4\" 
s_refdelay \"4\" 
s_polykeep \"1000000000\" 
s_polysize \"10000000\" 
s_numpolys \"200\" 
s_bloat \"1.0\" 
s_eax \"0.000000\" 
s_a3d \"0.000000\" 
s_geometry \"0\" 
s_reflect \"0\" 
s_reverb \"0\" 
s_usepvs \"0\" 
s_verbwet \"0\" 
s_occlude \"0\" 
s_occ_epsilon \"0\" 
s_occfactor \"0\"

volume \"0.40000\" 
suitvolume \"0\" 
hisound \"0.000000\" 
bgmvolume \"1.000000\" 
_snd_mixahead \"0.1\" 
loadas8bit \"1\" 
snd_noextraupdate \"1\" 
snd_noextraupdate \"1\"
hisound \"1.000000\"
loadas8bit \"1.000000\"
suitvolume \"0.250000\" 

crosshair \"1.000000\" 
fastsprites \"0\" 
fps_max \"120\" 
fps_modem \"110\"
model \"\"
gamma \"15\"
brightness \"20\" 
graphheight \"-10\" 
 
hud_drawhistory_time 3
hud_saytext_time 7 
hud_centerid \"1\"
hud_fastswitch \"2\" 
m_filter \"1\" 
m_pitch \"0.022\" 
m_yaw \"0.022\"
sensitivity \"3.0000000\"
zoom_sensitivity_ratio \"1.0000000\"
+mlook
 
max_shells \"1\" 
max_smokepuffs \"0\" 
mp_decals \"30.000000\" 
net_graphpos \"1\"  
precache \"1\" 
net_graph \"1\"
net_scale \"5\"

setinfo ah \"0.000000\" 
setinfo dm \"1.000000\" 
setinfo ghosts \"1.000000\" 
setinfo vgui_menus \"0\"
setinfo _vgui_menus \"0\"

violence_ablood \"1\"
violence_agibs \"1\" 
violence_hblood \"1\" 
violence_hgibs \"1\"

viewsize \"120.000000\" 
gl_texturemode \"GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR\"
gl_alphamin \"0.25\" 
gl_cull \"1\" 
gl_dither \"1\" 
gl_flipmatrix \"0\" 
gl_keeptjunctions \"0.000000\" 
gl_lightholes \"1\" 
gl_max_size \"256\" 
gl_monolights \"0\" 
gl_overbright \"0\" 
gl_palette_tex \"0\" 
gl_picmip \"0\" 
gl_playermip \"1000.00000\" 
gl_polyoffset \"0.1\" 
gl_round_down \"6.000000\" 
gl_spriteblend \"0\" 
gl_wateramp \"0\" 
gl_ztrick \"1\"
graphheight   \"-10\"
fastsprites \"1\"
ex_interp 0.05

r_drawviewmodel \"1\" 
rate \"\" 
con_color \"20 400 500\"
scr_conspeed \"2200\"
default_fov \"90\"
pausable \"1\"
ex_extrapmax \"1.2\"
```
log off

clear


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Seranc, next time for the convenience of others, could you put *long* bodys of text in

```
A code box?
```


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Duckii,

I will get a mod to do that for him, no worries 

About the config, I can see that they copied their own.

Perhaps the defualt one would be better, I will have to add it later...


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mhm.. duckii i changed to hd look, and seran shall i put all? the last to, like log off and clear?


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well searn this dindt work!  im lost.. im serious lost.. maybe i could delete something thats change all to back? in cs..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Do you have a folder called cfg in the cstrike folder?

If so, try deleating it and running the game


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Did not work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

That is annoying.

Try downloading Revo Uninstaller from my Sig and use that to uninstall the game (it removes registries assigned to the game aswell as the files). After you have done all that, reinstall the game and post back.

It might sort out the problem.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Dosnt work..


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i understand, this problem cant be solved..


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

We're working on it Asas.
Have you tried completely uninstalling it using Revo Uninstaller?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

now that i think of it.

You could try to add an other user on your computer and run the game from there.

Then copy the config files (or all of the CS folder) to an other part on the hdd log in to your normal user account and copy over all the files.

Maybe that will help.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

bwolfje said:


> now that i think of it.
> 
> You could try to add an other user on your computer and run the game from there.
> 
> ...


Thats actually a good idea, why didn't someone think of that before? xD
Nice work. BUT, what if it's a registry error? Just sayin', it's a possibility.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

How should i copy the cfg to another profile?..


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

copy the config files (or all of the CS folder) to an other part on the hdd log in to your normal user account and copy over all the files.

So just put it in an other place on the hard disk.

if it is an registry error you should uninstall the game.

use ccleaner from http://www.piriform.com/

With that program you can clean up your registry and then install the game again.

@duckii, dunno just popped in my head xD


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

If it has the possibility of being a registry error, use Revo Uninstaller found in my signature below to get rid of the registry files.


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh.. well, it will not work.. but if i ''delete'' it with ccleaner isnt it like do with revouninstaller?..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can just use CCleaner if you wish, however Revo is also a very good tool


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont work..


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, lets try the install on another computer method.
Do you have a spare USB and Computer? If so, copy the installer (if electronic) to the USB, and jump on the other computer and install it.
After the installation has completed, go to the folder in which you installed it in. (C:\Program Files\CounterStrike 1.6, for example).
Then, drag that folder onto your USB, and replace the contents of your old CS1.6 folder with those from the newly installed, from your other computer.

*Translated to Danish*

```
Okay, lad os prøve at installere på en anden computer metode.
Har du en ekstra USB og computer? Hvis ja, kopiere installationsprogrammet (hvis elektronisk) til USB, og hoppe på den anden computer og installere den.
Efter installationen er færdig, skal du gå til den mappe, du har installeret det i. (C: \ Programmer \ CounterStrike 1,6, for eksempel).
Træk derefter denne mappe på din USB, og erstatte indholdet af din gamle CS1.6 mappe med dem fra den nyinstallerede, fra dine andre computer
```


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn, i got not my laptop Atm..

But i will try it later.. :S


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, would a OS reinstall be practical?

By this I mean for you to totally reinstall your Operating System e.g. Windows XP


----------



## asas512 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mhm.. i will do it later, but what if i just format the computer?


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-information-banned-topics-195209.html

Non-steam CS 1.6 = pirated CS 1.6.


----------



## allanm123 (Jul 6, 2009)

*well asas512

U need to reinstall ur gfx driver again (Graphics driver)

and then in CS go to option under video tab select 

renderer as OPENGL

keep resolution 800x600

color quality highest

display mode normal

keep gamma and brightness full

let me know ur result 

All the best

*


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Non-steam version* of CS 1.6 is illegal.
We cannot give support to users asking for help with pirated games.
It is because of this that I will be closing the thread.

Please read the forum rules before posting again.


----------

